

Show HN: Ity – A miniscule, depedency free JavaScript MVC - dominic_cocch
https://github.com/dcocchia/Ity

======
dominic_cocch
_Why?_

\- Tiny footprint for mobile networks (~5kb minified).

\- Extremely fast DOM query/selection engine. No need for jQuery!

\- Mobile first - no legacy hackery for ie < 10.

\- Great for spinning up small, mobile-specific apps.

 _To Do_

\- More useful event delegation. Currently, views must call _setElement()
every time they render new DOM elements

-Currently no router for fancy SPA style urls

 _Installation_

npm install ity

------
nacs
Just a note as you've made this typo in a few places -- it's "dependency" not
"depedency" as you have in your title here as well as Github project
description and in your README.md

~~~
dominic_cocch
Whoops! Fixed in the repo now.

I can't seem to edit the title of the HN article anymore. Must be past a
certain time or something.

------
Partyfists
This is really interesting. I guess the part that confuses me is using the
"View" to do traditional controller-esque things. At least in the example,
that is how it looked. Would you be able to explain that choice?

~~~
dominic_cocch
Yeah, I think the example itself is not a great pattern. :) If I were to redo
that example, or do another example completely, I'd probably move a lot of
that logic stuff into the model.

It's possible I'll add a more traditional 'controller' to the mix at some
point, but I mostly wanted a similar structure to that of Backbone, without
the need for jQuery/underscore.

~~~
Partyfists
It's just odd for an MVC framework to not have a 'C'. Generally, your view
would just generate HTML, the controller listens for events and responds to
them by updating the view and model. Here, your view is taking over that
responsibility.

For how small the library is, this is pretty fantastic though. Significantly
smaller than Backbone for similar syntax.

~~~
dominic_cocch
Calling it an MVC may be a misnomer, definitely. I know backbone often refers
to itself as MV*, which is sort of funny. :)

Thanks for checking it out! I'll put some thought into the 'C' aspect of this
thing.

------
taylorlapeyre
Neat project! However, in reality I'd probably just use Backbone if I wanted
this kind of architecture because of the wealth of knowledge and support for
it on the web.

What is the main advantage of this over Backbone?

~~~
dominic_cocch
Yeah, for sure. I mostly started this to see if I can get a Backbone-like MVC
without the heavy dependencies of jQuery/underscore/lodash/etc. The DOM
selection stuff is also done relying much more heavily on native calls, so it
should be much faster than jQuery at most DOM manipulation stuff. It doesn't
have much/any browser support hackery built in.

For most of my work, I'll also be sticking to Backbone or something more
supported/fully-featured. But I do have tinsy projects here and there that are
mobile-focused one-offs that work really well with something like this. I
found myself recreating this thing over and over, so I figured I'd just
standardize it for me and see if anyone else felt the same need. :)

Thanks for checking it out and for the feedback!

------
Merkur
looks tiny. great!! I'll use it in my next toy project to test it out.

